# clomid days 5-9, ovulated on day 24



## cmichelle

We have been ttc #2 for a while and I was diagnosed with mild PCOS. We just did cycle 2 of Clomid (100 mg) and I am currently on Day 29. I went for the progesterone test on Day 22 and had not received a positive OPK result as of yet and no surprise the results of the blood work were that I did not ovulate. However, on Day 23 (day after I went for bloodwork) I got a positive OPK and had ovarian pain and cervical mucous. I mentioned this to the nurse at my dr's office when they called with the blood test results (from Day 22 draw) and she did not really say anything just that they were referring me to a Reprod Endocrinologist. This left me feeling a bit deflated, but I am wondering if I did ovulate around day 24 or so and if I could have conceived. I have 38 day cycles but this is the first time I have ovulated. Should they have redone the Prog test? When should I take a preg test? I see the specialist on the 23rd.


----------



## BrittneyMom

Take a deep breath... you are not alone. :) I am on clomid 100 mg cd 5-9 and I dont ovulate until anytime between cd 19-25 and this month cd 24. I went in for my blood work cd21 but called on cd24 when i got my pos opk and they said to come in again for another draw 7 dpo so cd 31 and its no big deal. I have a 34-37 day cycle. 

Your dr should redo the test! Per my dr's instructions I always test cd35 if no af has started. Hope that was helpful! Good luck and much :dust: to you!


----------



## cmichelle

Thank You!!! You have made me feel much better! I have to admit, I was surprised when they didn't mention redoing the test. I was feeling so positive (no pun intended, haha) and then after the phone call with the nurse...not so much. I go see the RE on the 23rd, but I think I will take a test around the 18th or so. It is so hard to wait to test, but I know if I did it now it would be too early to tell and just be negative anyway.


----------



## BrittneyMom

I am suprised about them not re-testing you too. They expect us to ov by cd21 but that doesnt always happen :) our bodys dont have a manual and dont go by what the drs calendar says it should. Dont get discouraged and if you dont get your :bfp: hopefully it will happen soon! Much luck to you!


----------



## cranberry987

They should redo it if theyre bothered about the actual results, but a lot are obsessed by testing at cd21. If you DTD around CD24 then youre in with a chance and really a blood test wont alter that. 

Id wait at least 10 days from CD24 to test, and even then might be a bit early,


----------



## MariaF

Most Drs and nurses are indeed obsessed with CD21 tests. That's why the test is even called CD21 - not 7DPO, which is the correct name for it :haha:

They put all women into one bucket and assume everyone has a textbook 28 day cycle with textbook ovulation on CD14. Of course it's not true. Another reason they can't have individual approach is that they have sooo many of us!

What I usually do is that if I have my CD21 test booked but I don't get a positive OPK till say CD20, I call and re-schedule. But of course you couldn't have known because you didn't get a positive till CD23.

Id test on CD35-37. Good luck!


----------



## cmichelle

tested this morning and it was a BFN. I have an appt on Monday with the RE. If AF doesn't start before then, I think I will ask them to do a test. My breasts have been sore and I have been cramping for over a week, so I am trying to stay positive without deluding myself.


----------

